

90% of all iOS apps in the App Store are downloaded every month - cjensen
http://allthingsd.com/20120912/84-million-ipads-400-million-ios-devices-and-more-big-numbers-from-apple/

======
jgeorge
From the context I understand, it was 90% of _iPad_ iOS apps are downloaded
every month. There are far fewer iPad specific apps than overall.

------
cjensen
I always assumed that if I wrote an iOS app that no one would ever see it
except a few friends.

Question: Should this be taken as a positive sign that you can still get word
of mouth momentum on a new and useful application?

